

Ask HN: Anyone do SEO projects (one off) for local businesses? - fishcakes

A friend of mine has a charter sailing company in SF and is trying to do SEO and place ads on the web to get customers.  Does anyone in the community specialize in this?  Would be very interested in speaking.
======
mathewsimonton
I've been a bit more of a lurker than a participant here for a few years, but
the agency I work at does do projects of this nature, specializing in local
business: <http://www.formicmedia.com/> .

If your friend is also considering keeping the project in-house, he or she may
be interested in checking out more information at the URLs below to get more
of an idea of the types of processes involved.

SEO: <http://www.seomoz.org/beginners-guide-to-seo>

PPC: <http://www.ppchero.com/ppc-heros-beginners-guide-to-ppc/>

<https://www.facebook.com/business/connect>

[http://support.google.com/adwords/answer/2375470?hl=en&r...](http://support.google.com/adwords/answer/2375470?hl=en&ref_topic=2717668)

Good luck in your search!

------
fishcakes
Word, thanks! I am really looking for one person though who can see this
project through to completion...

------
sharemywin
Also, you can limit your adwords,bing ads by city. You might also look into
groupon and livingsocial.

------
vivekseo05
yes , send me detail at vivekseo05@gmail.com

------
sharemywin
check out yext.com

